# What's a good reasonably fast car for under $6000



## Speedracer6

Hi I'm turning 17 and I have been saving some money and I need a car that's under 6000$$.. It's has to be reasonably fast, MUST have leather seats, a 4 door would be nice due to insurance prices, something that looks cool, nice, clean. Iv been driving my moms C230 sports for the past year and iv come to love the luxury side of cars. I can't do the whole sued interior and looking like crap.. I want something that I can do some good respectable mods to like exhaust, intake etc. Wat I DON'T. Want is a ricer. Anything that has under 100k miles and is a 2001 and over would be nice .. Please help me out I really need my own car ASAP


----------



## Speedracer6

Any input would be nice. The car doesn't have to as I described it. Anything that u think is a good fast car that looks nice and cool would be good too. So any input as of now would be nice


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

As you can see, we aren't a used car lot, best bet is to check things like Craigs list for your area.

A 17 year old does not need a fast car, they need a safe car. Just because you have a drivers license, does not make you an experienced driver, it just means you can pass the basic requirements tests.

Leather interior looks neat, but wait a really hot day or a very cold day, you may change your mind. My pick up has real leather and I don't like them.

If you get a performance car, at your age, your insurance bill will kill you, unless Mommy and Daddy are rich.

I know you want to look cool driving around, you will look a lot less cool
laying in casket.

Be safe, not sorry.

BG


----------



## Speedracer6

"Basementgeek" no offence and all but dude that doesn't answer my question at all. I know your trying to tell me to be safe and all but I got enough ppl that tell me that already. And just because I want a fast car doesn't mean I going to be going all that fast! And about the leather seats, iv been drivin a C230 sports Mercedes benz for the past year! I now how it is to drive a fast car and have leather seats!


----------



## SABL

I doubt you will find anything to suit your tastes on $6K budget. Best bet would be to research local "auto trader" publications, newspaper, craig's list, etc.

A private seller will be cheaper but you have to beware.


----------



## jaythorpe522

Damn. I think I'm getting old. My first reaction was pretty much exactly what BG said; then reading it, I'm like, man, what an old fuddy-duddy. He's right, tho', dude. Get a camry and save your pennies.

That being said, I'm a firm believer in "that's your funeral", so, suggestions to try to plug into your local CarMax:

I used to have a real piece of crap, so I wound up doing rentals when I had to take a long trip. My favorite by far was a Nissan Maxima.

The Maxima had a couple years of a really smooth (imho) design -- before it turned into a sneaker, but after they rounded the edges, especially the taillights. The one I rented had a generous sun-roof, spoiler, nice interior amenities, and was my first experience with "semi-automatic" shifting -- y'know, automatic but you drop it into low and then you can pretend-shift. I love pretend shifting  (actually, I plain-out prefer a manual, but, those days are done...) I think 2003 was the year, and I still think that's a real nice look for a 4-door. The body style I think came about in '00 or '01, through '03, then '04 was when it turned into the sneaker-looking thing.

My current car, you won't believe I'm suggesting, actually would have been great in highschool -- a Chevy Malibu Maxx (5-door/hatchback). No, seriously -- the LT trim is worthwhile. 200+ horsies, spoiler, 17" tires, built on a Saab platform. Since it's shorter than the Malibu sedan, it handles much tighter, and it's a little lighter so it kicks harder. The reason it woulda been good back then is the back seat is huge -- fit lots of friends or you and ... well, anyway, BG would remind me this is a family forum.

There are some with DVD players in back, and there's a tailgate table in the hatchback. Drink responsibly; that is, NOT AT ALL.

But, dude. Get a Camry and save your pennies. Or a Civic. You will never, ever again care what kind of car this is, after about 3 years from now.

jw

PS -- until I recently got into a relative's 60's-era muscle car and opened it up, the fastest I had ever driven in my life was in a Chevy Astro. Don't need a 'fast' car to go fast


----------



## Speedracer6

That's trust wat you said Jay but personally I think that the altima is to heavy. Like my aunt has the 02 or 03 model and I just think it's way to heavy. Cuz I my small dude I'm only 5'6.. And that's pretty damn small.. As far as 4 doors and 2 doors go I really don't care how many doors it's has since I only need one and that's the one I'm going to be getting into lol... But the camry I don't really like the old Style ones like the newer ones I could go for but they are waayyy to expensive... 

But here's a list of cars iv been looking at and please feel free to add cars To my list......
02-03 Lexus is300
03 lincoln ls
04 Mazda rx8
02-06 Acura tl
04 Acura rsx
03-06 Mazda 6
Again feel free to add to this list


----------



## jaythorpe522

Maxima lighter than Altima. You're 17 and don't want to be carrying your friends along?

don't think we'd like the feel of similar cars -- i'm 6 foot 230lb. need something substantial 

If you find an RX8 for $6000 it'll be a death trap, or need $5000 worth of work. Ditto a lexus lincoln or aucra rsx.

spend your money on your high-school sweetheart instead.


----------



## SABL

Also need to have a look at maintenance records for the Mazda and most of the other models. Timing belt replacement is suggested at ~80K miles and can be expensive. My daughter-in-law had to replace the timing belt in her Mitsubishi at about that interval......was forced to when it broke. A friend had to replace his in a Mazda 626. Do a little research on all models you are considering.....good luck.


----------



## Basementgeek

One thing you never told people is what area you live. That would help some.

BG


----------



## Speedracer6

I live in norther VA. Temp. Goes from 10*F - 105*F...


----------



## jaythorpe522

**2000 Pontiac Grand Prix GT modified

There's a ton of listings on craigslist for NoVa. Also wholesalers all over the place, Manassas I think was built by used car salesmen. Go test drive anything that looks fun.


----------



## Speedracer6

Idk I think I might just go with a early to mid 2000 year Mazda 6, V6 models they looks pretty good 4 doors good interior roomyish pretty fast, reliable and good on gas  so from wat I read the goods and the bads about the car I'd give it a B in my book 86 out of 100 and it's around my price range  so another good thing.......... But if anyone has one or knows someone who has one could u all give me your opinions on the car? And the reasons for your opinions please? Oh if you or want could you list some more cars that would be a good buy some more or less like the Mazda 6 (doesnt have to be mazda. Anything fast nice fun and reliable would do) thank you for your help everyone. Please keep filling my post with great information and ideas


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi All:

In case some are wondering, the last three posted have been deleted as are
Totally irrelevant to topic.

Be nice and respectful and stay on topic.

BG


----------



## Midnight Tech

I'd take a look at the Pontiac Vibe/Toyota Matrix cars. Those are based on the Corolla so they'd have decent power and reliability, plus loads of room.


----------



## Speedracer6

Im not really into hatchbacks unless it's the Mazda 3 hb or the Subaru wrx hb and tho r not cheap at all ..


----------



## wolfen1086

Speedracer6 said:


> Hi I'm turning 17 and I have been saving some money and I need a car that's under 6000$$.. It's has to be reasonably fast, MUST have leather seats, a 4 door would be nice due to insurance prices, something that looks cool, nice, clean. Iv been driving my moms C230 sports for the past year and iv come to love the luxury side of cars. I can't do the whole sued interior and looking like crap.. I want something that I can do some good respectable mods to like exhaust, intake etc. Wat I DON'T. Want is a ricer. Anything that has under 100k miles and is a 2001 and over would be nice .. Please help me out I really need my own car ASAP


At 17 personally I'd be more concerned about weather or not the car will run a week or a year or two A leather interior is useless on the back of a tow truck, as for reasonably fast, you ain't going no faster than the guy in front of you.


----------



## Speedracer6

I agree with you. But that's why I need a good reliable car. And as far as having a reasonably fast car, it's because my buddy's parents own a track down in north Carolina and every so offten we go down there and race and just have a good time since you can't really race in the public streets. (not trying to have any bad records on the license atleast not till I'm out my parents house or they will kill me) and there's also a drag stipulate near me to which I also go to very now and then so that's why I would like to have a reasonably fast car. 

But wat do u think about the 2003-2004 Mazda 6i or the 6s ???

Please list another cars you prefer and like thanks


----------



## wolfen1086

For reasonably fast I'd recommend something with a 350cid or bigger made in the 70's or late 60's Especially if your gonna put it on a track, an 80's 4.3L at smallest, but I'm teh wrong person to ask about speed, I gave up on speed when the new world order made gas prices too much for the average person to have fun. Now I'm more into power and that can come out of ANY engine if you gear it right, I have a 01 Jeep wrangler with a little 2.5 that won;t outrun your moms C230, but I bet ya $10 I can get there before you 

But Personal I'd stay away from anything Mazda, but if ya gotta have speed, grab an old Toyota that ain't burnin oil yet, and tune it properly.


----------



## jaythorpe522

wolfen1086 said:


> but if ya gotta have speed, grab an old Toyota that ain't burnin oil yet, and tune it properly.


1987 toyota supra turbo stick

When I was 17, a friend's pop had one of these. Good for 5'6".


----------



## Speedracer6

Well see the thing is Im not going o be like actually going all out in my car like I'm not tryna go and do like some fast and furious stuff in my car I just want a ar I can have fun in and still make it a car my friends can tag along or just as my dd and plus I'm kinda wanting the car o be from 2002 up not really tryig to go on older cars


----------



## wolfen1086

jaythorpe522 said:


> 1987 toyota supra turbo stick
> 
> When I was 17, a friend's pop had one of these. Good for 5'6".


There ya go, get one of those, I had a friend with a Whits one and all he did was put a tank of gas in it and smoke checked any Mazda on the road.


----------



## Basementgeek

He wants a newer car, like 2002+

BG


----------



## wolfen1086

Basementgeek said:


> He wants a newer car, like 2002+
> 
> BG



Yea I know but he IS young, we CAN train him 
New Body styles sux (except for Jeep)


----------



## Basementgeek

An old car for a young person who may not know a wrench from a screw driver, is a really bad idea. Too much money for up keep on a 20+ old car.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086

Whats the difference between a young person ans an old person if neither knows squat about a car?
The young people I know around here all want older reliable cars, the middle aged ones keep coming back and paying me to fix the same thing time after time.

Maybe its just where I live at.


----------



## Basementgeek

Mainly because that was the posters request about 2002 and up.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086

Ok simple solution 2003 Toyota Celica 

More style than a BMW, more reliable than the celicas that came before it. Totally useless offroad, but kinda fun to drive on a track if you like those things


----------



## Scottg1

I know I am late to this. You want fast and nice... 98 BMW M3 4door. I know you want 2001 or newer but the m3 will give you what you want and if substantially faster than anything else mentioned so far. Or get a 2001 BMW 325, or 540 or 740, not as fast but you can mod it easily. 
You did not say what type of track you are going to race at, I am guessing drag. Just suck up the insurance and buy a mustang gt or a camaro or trans am with the ls1 v8 and have some cheap fast fun


----------



## wolfen1086

BMW? why? get a Mercedes and save on the constant repair costs

or get one of these
2011 Durango | 4x4 SUV with Hemi, Build & Price Your AWD SUV | Dodge
Luxury, style power, speed, and if it hits a BMW, they just dig the hole a little bigger

or this
Chrysler 200 Sedan | View the New 2011 Chrysler 200 Sedan | Chrysler
Who said Detroit is dead?
Luxury. SPEED, reliability, made with pride from a city that has been to hell and back, built by people who know whats what about cars


----------



## Scottg1

Hey guy, he said $6000 or less. Why not buy a viper? $6000. Go to Detroit and see that it is dead, but I will keep my mustang anyway. And o bet you have never sat in a BMW if you are saying a Durango is a better choice. At least go for the cherokee srt8, looks count for something


----------



## wolfen1086

Yea I've sat in a BMW, I've sat in just about every vehicle made, and as far as a BMW the best thing I could do with one of those is ball it up and put it in the trash can.
I know the op said $6000, but just try finding a good car like he mentioned for under 15, those odds ain't good.


----------



## Amd_Man

BMW stands for Big Money Waste. My friend was a mechanic at BMW and they do break down alot. Oh and the parts to fix them will cost you a second mortgage.


----------



## wolfen1086

Big Money waste? I thought it was Bring Me a Wrench 
the only suv I've seen less capable than a Hummer is a BMW.


----------



## GZ

I had no problems with my '85 325e... as long as it was sitting in the garage! 

I say buy a halfway decent, reliable car and make it fast as you get the money.

Try something like this on for size...

2003 Mitsubishi Lancer, Used Cars For Sale - Carsforsale.com

This one has a few more miles on it, but has a 5 speed...
2002 Mitsubishi Lancer, Used Cars For Sale - Carsforsale.com

Dead reliable, nimble and "peppy". The aftermarket abounds for them which makes parts relatively inexpensive... and there is a decent performance aftermarket.

Look fast, drive smart and live to drive some more...


----------



## Scottg1

Every vehicle made. Wow, you must be tired. And to the guy "with a friend", I am a BMW tech. And certified for a few other makes too, not Every car or anything. And every car breaks down a lot. New cars break down a lot, that's why you hear about huge recalls. 
I originally was trying to throw in an option for the kid who started this thread but then it came to this. If you want to go on and on about your opinion of cars then start your own thread, don't hijack somebody else's with junk that us useless to the original question. 
Oh I thought of another good car. Crown Vic . Cheap, 4 door, easily modded. American! Not a dang BMW. 
Well, that was fun


----------



## Scottg1

Aside from the 325e comment, hey, not their greatest work. The lancer is a great idea. They are pretty good at the autox, even the non turbos


----------



## Amd_Man

I'm glad that your a BMW tech as you'll allways have work and a good paying job. They are expensive to have repairs done on. Even brake jobs cost double what a North American car would cost. It just didn't seem like a good first car for a teenager.


----------



## Scottg1

Its very good money! Honestly. I work for a independent shop now and we charge less for the same type repair at the Ford dealership my buddy works. Dealer- dealer comparison. You might need that second mortgage at BMW.


----------



## Amd_Man

Scottg1 said:


> Its very good money! Honestly. I work for a independent shop now and we charge less for the same type repair at the Ford dealership my buddy works. Dealer- dealer comparison. You might need that second mortgage at BMW.


That's what I was basing it off and of course a higher end model.


----------



## Scottg1

I think we can all agree... For the kid looking to buy the car. Get it checked over well before you buy. Paying $100 bucks up front can save you. Just buy the best of whatever car you are looking at


----------



## Scottg1

Guys. Its been fun. No hard feelings. A little jab or two is always fun. Good luck to the kid on your purchase.


----------



## Amd_Man

None on my end! We all have our own opinions based on our own experiences. Every brand of car has their good and bad.


----------



## wolfen1086

Scottg1 said:


> Every vehicle made. Wow, you must be tired. And to the guy "with a friend", I am a BMW tech. And certified for a few other makes too, not Every car or anything. And every car breaks down a lot. New cars break down a lot, that's why you hear about huge recalls.
> I originally was trying to throw in an option for the kid who started this thread but then it came to this. If you want to go on and on about your opinion of cars then start your own thread, don't hijack somebody else's with junk that us useless to the original question.
> Oh I thought of another good car. Crown Vic . Cheap, 4 door, easily modded. American! Not a dang BMW.
> Well, that was fun


Nope not tired just drove a lot of cars, as for recalls the only reason we have recalls is nobody takes the time to produce a descent product anymore, cause its cheaper to rush through it, My first car was a 64 Impala that had 250k on it and ran perfectly, NEVER even hesitated never broke down but I did run out of gas once. I give my opinion about cars on here because I know how they are built, most modern cars are a experiment in plastic, I'm not hijacking this thread, just offering my opinion about cars, and Bring me a Wrench is at the bottom of the food chain so if your a bmw mech you;ll never go hungry.

gavinzach linked two very descent cars, Mits have a good rep. not the most luxury, but not in the service dept a lot either


----------



## GZ

I currently own a Mitsu Lancer OZ. Put 175k on it like it was nothing. Been through heck and back too. Still starts up every time. The only thing I did to the car was replace the clutch and clutch slave cylinder/throw out bearing bout a year and a half ago.

Keep up on the regular maintenance and you are good to go.


----------



## Speedracer6

Hey srry guys I haven't checked this in a lil bit but thanks for the input. Opinions are not always to bad it's just gives me more to look into. But ad far as me not knowing about cars I know my fairshare about cars I'm not like most kids u think about. My friends , my brother and his friends all know a lil something about cars. And if there's something I don't know I just ask me friends dad who conveniently live right infront of my house. An he is a certified Mercedes mec. And someother cars. ...... But as far as the BMW goes I really don't wanna go bankrupt this early on in life lol.. And if I want a mercedes well then I can just save my money and wait 2 years for my moms car. But u know us kids we r just very impatient.. The reason I really don't want as older car is because I don't really in the interiors of the older 90's cars.. And I really don't want the lancer I hate te way it drives it gets so stiff after a while the inside is so boring and u would have to do so much to the body to make it look any but decent. (my dad has it) ........ Ok let me start this thread over lol here's wat I want in a car...
- reliability( want it to last me atleast 3-4 years) 
-looks(I don't wanna have to do to much to the body ignored for it to look nice)
-HP(anything with over 180)
-good on insurance( I think we have Nationwide)

As far as modds here's the FIRST few things I'm going to do.
- exhaust 
-intake
- lower it
- sound system
-tints
Like I said those are only the first few moods I'll add in more as I get more money for them..

I prefer a 4 door only for its conviance and it's cheaper on insurance. 
I don't want anything Girly 
Something that already looks a lil sporty would be nice
Good interior
Nice body
Reliable
Fast
Good on sharpe corners 
And good on gas (18+city. 25+highway) 


And again thanks for everyone one for their help and it's never to late to reply unless it's like a year from now wen I already have a car but yeah thanks everyone


----------



## Scottg1

What type of racing will you toy with in?
You can always try a VW jetta, v-6 or turbo car. Turbos will make good power with just a ECM flash and intake, exhaust mods. They are inexpensive to maintain too. 
As for American, Pontiac gtp is kind of quick in the drags. Don't buy a Lincoln ls. Great when they run but parts are pricy. It shares parts with the jag s type. 
If you are going to run it at the drag track be careful with front drive cars, too much power kills your run when your 100ft out and the tires break loose. Rwd will just grip better. And slicks on the front is just weird


----------



## Speedracer6

Well I'm not gonna drag that much probably once every 2-3 months or really race that much at all. I just like a quick car that has a quick pickup .. Don't VW cost ALOT to repair and maintain ? And don't they also have electrical problems


----------



## GZ

Speedracer6,

You, my friend, are going to need to go out and test-drive some cars. You have recieved a ton of input here, but you don't seem to want to consider anyones choices. 

This is fine, but what you need to do is... start looking for yourself. There are a TON of resources on the web at your disposal (like Cars For Sale, Used Cars For Sale, New Cars For Sale, Carsforsale.com!) Where you can browse through as many available vehicles as you want, look at pictures and find something you like.

When you find something you like... Then come back here and ask about it, specifically... then us gear-heads can tell you what you need to know. 

Point is... only you know what you are looking for... Find it.


----------



## ebackhus

Based on the "mods" you want to do I suggest not getting a car until you have a good job. Your requirements will mean high insurance and ricing it out won't help things.


----------



## wolfen1086

ebackhus said:


> Based on the "mods" you want to do I suggest not getting a car until you have a good job. Your requirements will mean high insurance and ricing it out won't help things.


Thats not just good advice for him, thats good advice for ANYBODY


----------



## greenbrucelee

I agree with the guys above.

If your looking for a car that is good around corners then dont consider a car made in the US because US cars cant go around corners fast without bottoming out. You need to look for fast german or japanese cars for that.

Also if you want a fast car it needs to be a stick shift not an automatic.

Japanese cars are the most reliable, genrman cars are the best made cars.


----------



## wolfen1086

greenbrucelee said:


> I agree with the guys above.
> 
> If your looking for a car that is good around corners then dont consider a car made in the US because US cars cant go around corners fast without bottoming out. You need to look for fast german or japanese cars for that.
> 
> Also if you want a fast car it needs to be a stick shift not an automatic.
> 
> Japanese cars are the most reliable, genrman cars are the best made cars.



I'd have to disagree with the comment about American cars and corners. I had a Dodge Dart that would corner flat like a Purchase, all I did to get it to corner good was brace the front suspension and block the rear.


----------



## greenbrucelee

wolfen1086 said:


> I'd have to disagree with the comment about American cars and corners. I had a Dodge Dart that would corner flat like a Purchase, all I did to get it to corner good was brace the front suspension and block the rear.


Never driven a dart but driven a viper, charger, comaro, amongst many other US cars and never found one that corners properly.

Maybe in the US and UK we have different defenitions of cornering but if I can slide around a corner without breaking my hands on the heavy steering wheel or go around a corner flat out without thinking the wheels are gonna come off then no US for me. I have found many cars I have driven from the US to be too heavey at the front so even if rear wheel drive they have trouble maintaining speed around corners, espcially the charger.


----------



## wolfen1086

Here cornering is considered the cars ability to go around either a single corner or multiple corners.

But if you want a U.S.car that corners well, then I do not recommend anything built after 1978. Take an old Chrysler Newport, those things came with 360 cid engines and granted they didn't take off like a rocket, or hold 100 mph around a corner like a Honda, but they went around on all 4 flat with a little dip to the front, mainly because there was a half acre trunk with a 300 lb trunk lid holding the rear down 
But most American cars WILL corner well if you work on the suspension systems and engines, some require only minor tweeks, some require major mod. Like my Jeep, I can go anywhere a range Rover can go, all I have is a little 2.5 engine too. but around a corner above 30mph and I roll like a football.


----------



## Scottg1

I have got to put my two cents in to this. Usually American cars dont corner well but there are exceptions, and if you put a few well placed mods on any car( the point of modifying a car is to fix it's weak points) you can make it corner. Some that come stock and can corner well are neon acr, new mustangs, most corvettes and I am sorry but my brother in laws viper corners great. None of them are going to give the feel or joy that the likes of a lotus or Alfa Romeo will but with quality summer performance tires the Americans can grip with the best. After all, it's just physics at work.


----------



## Speedracer6

See wat u guys sai about American cars make sense .. For all the ppl trying to say that us cars can corner .. Look at wat u wrote first you have to put in so much money and do so much work to the car before it's any fun... Thanks for the advice tho much appreciated


----------



## greenbrucelee

wolfen1086 said:


> Here cornering is considered the cars ability to go around either a single corner or multiple corners.
> 
> But if you want a U.S.car that corners well, then I do not recommend anything built after 1978. Take an old Chrysler Newport, those things came with 360 cid engines and granted they didn't take off like a rocket, or hold 100 mph around a corner like a Honda, but they went around on all 4 flat with a little dip to the front, mainly because there was a half acre trunk with a 300 lb trunk lid holding the rear down
> But most American cars WILL corner well if you work on the suspension systems and engines, some require only minor tweeks, some require major mod. Like my Jeep, I can go anywhere a range Rover can go, all I have is a little 2.5 engine too. but around a corner above 30mph and I roll like a football.


actually I just remembered I once drove a corvette which I think was made in 64 or 74 can't remember now and it cornered well but the corvettes etc I drove made in the 80s and 90s were crap.


----------



## wolfen1086

Speedracer6 said:


> See wat u guys sai about American cars make sense .. For all the ppl trying to say that us cars can corner .. Look at wat u wrote first you have to put in so much money and do so much work to the car before it's any fun... Thanks for the advice tho much appreciated


Always remember this if you want an American car, plan to put a hellofa lot of money into it to make it do anything other that drive down the road. American trucks are nowdays becoming the best in the world, but if you ever want to go straight down a track get a 68 Challenger and enjoy Other than that I recomend either Toyota or Datsun for what you want to do and a LOT of money to lower it and customize it.



greenbrucelee said:


> actually I just remembered I once drove a corvette which I think was made in 64 or 74 can't remember now and it cornered well but the corvettes etc I drove made in the 80s and 90s were crap.


 Vetts made after 1978 is junk, yea they go fast, but thats all. I'm convinced the only thing built after 1978 thats worth anything is a Jeep. Thats why I have two of them, I don;t go fast, but around here I bet ya I can get there before you


----------



## Scottg1

Now I am sorry but the old vettes are not the good ones. If you grew up in a era when they were good then great but the newer vettes are better perfomers, it's an evolution thing. Porsches are the same. You ask older guys what's the best year and they all say whatever year they were in highscool as the best. Modern cars are faster, better at everything other than looking good. A Honda accord v-6 runs better numbers than a lot of old iron. I love old cars. My first was a 73 camaro that I did a lot if work to and had a lot of fun, but my cars have gotten faster and better everytime. And I do a lot less to them now. People forget how fast they were really going when young, numbers don't lie. And yes some cars did go fast back then but now they go just as fast with the ac on and my wife driving. It can take some fun out of it, so what is better is what makes you feel better. It may not be the fastest though. Of course then there are BMWs, they are the best....just kidding Wolfen. Porsches are


----------



## Amd_Man

I don't care what anybody says or thinks.......a new corvette will drive circles around the 70's erra of vettes. They didn't evolve to make them worse.


----------



## wolfen1086

If thats the case my 1976 Holden Pickup must have been a fluke, it had a 350 in it and 5 years ago before I sold it there wasn't anything on the road that could touch it from stop light to stop light, or in a dead out run on the interstate. So unless they have evolved in the past 5 years I'll stick with the old stuff.
My Jeep is a 01 TJ with a 1943 131 CI in it hooked up to a 4 speed auto and that thing won't fly, but it'll go straight up a wall.
Keep the BMW Socttg1 I have a wrench you can borrow.........:grin:


----------



## wolfen1086

Amd_Man said:


> I don't care what anybody says or thinks.......a new corvette will drive circles around the 70's erra of vettes. They didn't evolve to make them worse.



Depends on the driver too, give me a 78 with a good suspension and I'll smoke check most of these kids nowdays


----------



## Scottg1

You guys are both spot on, the driver does make the biggest difference. At any event I have been to, fast fast cars get beat by stock outclassed cars by people who know what they are doing. That is at autox, scca and nasa events, or the drags.


----------



## Amd_Man

While the old 4 barrel vette is getting vapour lock the new fuely will be long gone.


----------



## wolfen1086

LOL Vapor Lock LOL, that has got to be the easiest thing in the world to correct or prevent in the first place, two words that eliminate vapor lock on any vehicle with a carb........clothes pins


----------



## Amd_Man

It's real easy to fix when your staging and go to launch and nothing. And yes I do love muscle cars and if vapor lock was as easy to fix as you say, then you should patent it.


----------



## wolfen1086

It always worked when I had old cars. And I would but the clothes pin already has a patent


----------



## Amd_Man

Even NASCAR cars experience vapor lock and their mechanics are way better than either of us.


----------



## wolfen1086

I have to disagree with that part of your last post about them being better than we are, I bet ya 1k that if you and me had the money the race teams have we could get the required parts and tools go out into my shed and build a engine that would out perform theirs.Never say they are better than we are, they simply have more toys than we do. I don;t care what kind of motor it is, once you take off all the computer junk and the plumbing it still has either pistons or a rotor spinning around


----------



## bruiser

NASCAR is experimenting with fuel injection. The day of the carb is almost over. Carb building and tuning is becoming a lost art. There'll still be some classes of oval cars and drag cars that use them, but for all practical purposes, they're finished.


----------



## wolfen1086

Yea, only thing is if they would use mechanical fuel injectors like they did in the days before carbs, they could still have everything they have now AND more.


----------



## Basementgeek

This topic/thread has gotten way off topic. Why not start your own topic about carbs vs injection fuel.

Closing this post

BG


----------

